# Talk to me about mods



## wiesbang (15/12/15)

I have the istick 30w and looking for something with more power.
Ive found that with my drippers i like the power high but I can only do 30w lol.

Now... I want something cheap enough that I wont feel the need to take insurance out on it lol

I've read alot of good things about the subox but then more not so good things. 
The evic vtc mini I have only heard good things about so far but I am not sure how I feel about the square shape in my hand.

I was totally wrong when I thought i will use the istick till it falls apart or i stop completely...think everybody has been there hey.

It needs to be easy to use. Comfy in the hand.


----------



## GlacieredPyro (15/12/15)

The evic may look meh but it is quality.
You feel this when you hold it in hand.

I actually traded in my subox kit for the vtc mini. I do not regret a thing.
It's so simple to use and feature rich.
It runs drippers and fairly high powered tanks such as the Crown like a dream.
It's honestly the most capable mod of the year for the price point. 
Until the Rx200 came that is...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## wiesbang (15/12/15)

The Rx200 is very cool and nice to use. But way to big for me.


----------



## shaunnadan (15/12/15)

i have found the best way is to go big or go home !

its also one of the cheaper solutions, lol since you dont land up buying a newer and slightly more powerful mod each time

unregulated > consider getting a reo. its an investment and the one device i know i can count on to work without failure

regulated > get a high powered box mod. you will never need to upgrade for lack of power or resistance limitations. it took me months (which is a ridiculously long time in vaping time) for me to find the device that finally retired my Sigelei 150W

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (15/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> i have found the best way is to go big or go home !
> 
> its also one of the cheaper solutions, lol since you dont land up buying a newer and slightly more powerful mod each time
> 
> ...


What this guy said.
He speaks very true words

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (15/12/15)

Eish you people with the big mods.. 
Problem is the RX is 1k then I need min 3 batteries which is another R150 min per battery right? I unfortunately don't have that kind of money atm.
I just need something to carry me through till finances are back to normal it that makes sense


----------



## shaunnadan (15/12/15)

so one of my 1st posts on the forum was that i was looking for a new mod and was unsure about the vision spinner 2 because i thought it was too bulky. hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## wiesbang (15/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> so one of my 1st posts on the forum was that i was looking for a new mod and was unsure about the vision spinner 2 because i thought it was too bulky. hahahaha


Yeah i know.. and i though the istick mini was to big and at the vape meet it felt like having a nokia 3310 at a smartphone convention

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nimatek (15/12/15)

No worries there at all, we all started there  

I would say the best bet for what you are using it for - VTC mini or maybe a sigelei 150w. The VTC will run the dripper no worries and you can just grab a 2nd battery for it. 

The RX200 is nice but it is taking me some getting used to. It weighs a lot more than the VTC but I love how it is my 3rd day now and my batteries haven't even reached 1/2 way mark yet. Temp Control vaping ftw! 

*Note this changes when using high power*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/12/15)

What about an IPV D2. Very small, 75 W powerful and can do TC (not SS I think). Here is one in the classifieds for R500. In Cape Town.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ipv-d2-for-sale.t17578/ - See a dibs was called though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (15/12/15)

Ooo. Will pm him. Danke baie


----------



## Nimatek (15/12/15)

Andre said:


> What about an IPV D2. Very small, 75 W powerful and can do TC (not SS I think). Here is one in the classifieds for R500. In Cape Town.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ipv-d2-for-sale.t17578/ - See a dibs was called though



That is a good option as well yes! Nice rounded mod so not as "brickish" as the VTC. But no stainless steel. On the dripper you probably wont use TC anyway.

Also when are you selling me that little tiny reo Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (15/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> Also when are you selling me that little tiny reo Andre


Hehe, you have a better chance buying a new one or watching the classifieds. Not sure if the Reo Mini battery (18500) will be good enough for the power your require. A Reo Grand (18650) will maybe be a better bet. Newest version coming out soon will look like this:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (15/12/15)

Andre said:


> Hehe, you have a better chance buying a new one or watching the classifieds. Not sure if the Reo Mini battery (18500) will be good enough for the power your require. A Reo Grand (18650) will maybe be a better bet. Newest version coming out soon will look like this:



Just teasing  I will await the new year and then fall on my sword and go all native instead of this gadgetry nonsense

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (15/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> Just teasing  I will await the new year and then fall on my sword and go all native instead of this gadgetry nonsense


That sqwonking (or however its spelt) fascinated me so much I went and bought a sqwonkable atty... not sure I am ready for the reo yet, but i know the feeling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (15/12/15)

How is it btw ?!?!?!?!?!? I am looking around at drippers and that thing looks interesting!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (15/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> How is it btw ?!?!?!?!?!? I am looking around at drippers and that thing looks interesting!


I love it! It is just awesome.
Like i said to MorneW I love the fact that i can have my adv juice in the bottle and still use the dripper to taste other juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (15/12/15)

Ah mods! So you wanna talk about them uh?

Well the mods in this place are a pretty good bunch. Always on the ball breaking up fights and getting sellers to include all the vital info in the classifieds. I like them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (15/12/15)

Ashley A said:


> Ah mods! So you wanna talk about them uh?
> 
> Well the mods in this place are a pretty good bunch. Always on the ball breaking up fights and getting sellers to include all the vital info in the classifieds. I like them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (15/12/15)

@wiesbang - If you decide not to go for the D2 and you want a very similar (or close to identical) chip to the VTC Mini (great mod), but with a less square shape, the following might be a very good option: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/wismec-presa-75w-tc

It does TC for Stainless Steel, like the VTC Mini, as compared to Nickel or Titanium only on the D2 (the description on Sir Vape's site only lists Ni and Ti, but a firmware upgrade which allows for SS is already available)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (15/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> I have the istick 30w and looking for something with more power.
> Ive found that with my drippers i like the power high but I can only do 30w lol.
> 
> Now... I want something cheap enough that I wont feel the need to take insurance out on it lol
> ...


As you read on the forum,the Rx200 is a big hit.Best bang for buck product in 2015.imo


----------



## M5000 (15/12/15)

I believe there is a D3 which is 80w, slight upgrade on the D2, I think Vapeclub has it. Watch TheVaporChronicles on Youtube about the D3, same price as D2, in fact the price I saw is cheaper than the D2 elsewhere.

That being said, I have been checking out mods and I would suggest the VTC mini. 75w, software upgradeable (though I doubt there will be any major power updates), removable 18650 battery, solid build quality, excellent buttons, SS compatible and the best screen in the category by far. I have been using it and absolutely love it. I've been using the Subox, iStick 40w and iStick 60w and the VTC is my favourite hands down. It's also extremely comfortable to hold despite the shape of it.

I'm a beginner and I have no experience with the IPV but it seems to have some serious flaws. Many people seem to be happy with it but watch the video above and see if the issues bother you. The RX200 seems great but I haven't reached that level and 3 batteries is a bit intimidating! IMHO in the 75w TC category the VTC mini is the winner. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (17/12/15)

Saying that I have R500 for a mod with battery (2nd hand) is that pushing my luck?
But it needs to usb chargeable as I don't have a charger


----------



## MorneW (17/12/15)

Vtc mini for the win. The wismec 75w is also good


----------



## wiesbang (17/12/15)

MorneW said:


> Vtc mini for the win. The wismec 75w is also good


While you here.

I did my first solo build

















Thanks again for all the guidance and tips!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## blujeenz (17/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> While you here.
> 
> I did my first solo build
> Thanks again for all the guidance and tips!



Congrats.
Coils and wicks are the real nuts and bolts of vaping and you've got that ace'd.

Some photoshop/Irfanviewer skills to crop those monster pics and its a win.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (17/12/15)

@wiesbang - Well done on the build! If you are looking to buy second hand at that price range, it seems that the VTC Mini's are not often sold second hand at this stage (also check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/evic-vtc-mini.t16866/) The only one that I've seen up for sale relatively recently is http://www.ecigssa.co.za/evic-vtc-mini.t17184/ but includes a TFV4 Mini at above your indicated price range. Perhaps you could find out if the seller would be willing to split the mod and battery from the tank?

I haven't seen any Presa 75W's second hand - perhaps partly because it's only been available locally for a short while (and if it's got a similar board to the VTC Mini, I wouldn't be surprised if almost no one wants to get rid of theirs).

The only ones that I've seen recently more or less in your mentioned price range would be the D2 already mentioned by @Andre (battery still needs to be purchased extra for 150 - 200) or an EHPro SPD A5 in a classified posted today (would work out to just a bit more than you indicate if you buy a battery, but the seller does not indicate shipping cost in the ad). The latter is primarily made of plastic, has a max of 50w (as opposed to the 75w of the other three mentioned), doesn't do Titanium or SS (the latter for TC at least) and has a slight 22 mm atty overhang - for you to decide if those are cons and to what extent.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lingogrey (17/12/15)

My apologies - I checked the VTC Mini in the classifieds link that I posted again and it seems that the price (which I thought was very low for the complete bundle) is for the mod and battery only


----------



## dwayne19420 (17/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> While you here.
> 
> I did my first solo build
> 
> ...


Awsome build looks better then my first lol... Please could I ask where you got that tank from I have really taken intrest in it but cannot find one? .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang (17/12/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Awsome build looks better then my first lol... Please could I ask where you got that tank from I have really taken intrest in it but cannot find one? .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thank you.

I bought mine from a member but here's one from a vendor
http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collec...in-v2-rta-bottom-feeder-atomizer-5-0ml-silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/12/15)

The kanger mini rba is a good step up. The kit is about R2000 and really is a great step up. If you experience leaking, replace the o ring seal. You get 50w.

Then.. If you feel like you know what you are doing, get a rbx 300w with a tvf4 tank


----------



## Nightwalker (17/12/15)

Ho


wiesbang said:


> While you here.
> 
> I did my first solo build
> 
> ...


 Much cotton did you use


----------



## wiesbang (17/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> Ho
> 
> Much cotton did you use


About 1/3rd of a pad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (17/12/15)

This doesn't look bad?
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/istick-60w-tc-mod-eleaf-ismoka-black/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey (17/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> This doesn't look bad?
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/istick-60w-tc-mod-eleaf-ismoka-black/


I haven't used the IStick 60w myself, but ISticks (as you would know) are nice devices. However, it doesn't do TC for SS and a max of 60w (not firmware upgradeable to the best of my knowledge, so the power and TC materials won't change in the future).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/12/15)

Lingogrey said:


> I haven't used the IStick 60w myself, but ISticks (as you would know) are nice devices. However, it doesn't do TC for SS and a max of 60w (not firmware upgradeable to the best of my knowledge, so the power and TC materials won't change in the future).


True. But suppose for a second upgrade... What worries me it only uses one battery. A cloud chaser would drain that flat fast. Looks OK though


----------



## M5000 (17/12/15)

I got my iStick 60w TC from VapeClub (I do not know them or work for them) for R700 incl. a Samsung 25R battery. The central tank positioning is quite awesome. The fire button is really nice, the other buttons are so so. It does feel a bit big with a big tank attached. The battery life is a bit of an issue even with different batteries, but I think with most single 18650 mods you will encounter that. The battery indicator is quite tiny and at times you may find that you are unsure what level you at. Pass-through charging is an option but I don't use it because personally I don't feel comfortable vaping on a hot charging mod, and also the charging port is under the mod which is inconvenient if you plan to vape on charge. Anyway for the price, if 60w and no SS is good for you, it's a good deal at the price. Try vaping your tanks/rba's at 60w plus and you will see if you need the extra, most guys I know in the beginner category don't go that high.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

